# Anyone selling cool shrimp that are NOT CRS



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

looking for 5-15 cool looking shrimp that arent cherrys or crs

thanks located at king and yonge


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

See you're located in Mis. I was in Finatics a few days ago and they had red rili, yellow and blue shrimp if I recall correctly.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

gotta edit my address I recently moved downtown


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

ShrimpFever will ship if that's any help.


----------

